# Wenqing Perner in Luxembourg



## JeanLux (Aug 28, 2018)

This weekend, I had the great privilege to welcome Wenqing and her daughter Steffi in Luxembourg. They had accepted my invitation and decided to have a break while travelling in Germany, relax here for 2 days, and get to know a bit of our small, but lovely country!!

We had some great time exploring my greenhouse, then our cosy City and surroundings, the annual Schueberfouer fair included on the first day, with good weather. On a rainy Monday (the first since months here!!) we visited some historical high-lights getting from the german border through our Oesling to the Belgium border which we crossed to use the high-way leading via Arlon back to Luxembourg City.

IMO an unforgettable experience, that seemed to please my most lovely invitees too! Welcome to come back anytime .

I hope you enjoy these few pics

Jean













































also check : => http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46669


----------



## John M (Aug 28, 2018)

Great pics, Jean. Nice that they had time to sight-see. Beautiful country!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 30, 2018)

John M said:


> Great pics, Jean. Nice that they had time to sight-see. Beautiful country!



Thanks John, and of course I had their OK to publish the photos here !

Jean


----------



## naoki (Aug 30, 2018)

Looks like a beautiful town! What's the photo 4th from the bottom? Amusement Park?


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 31, 2018)

naoki said:


> Looks like a beautiful town! What's the photo 4th from the bottom? Amusement Park?



It is Naoki! takes place every year 3 weeks in August-September: we call it 'Schueberfouer' in Luxembourgish! The pic was taken during our ride on the Big Wheel !

Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 10, 2019)

This is a very special, beautiful vietnamense for me, because Wenqing gave it to me as a present when they visited …


----------



## troy (Mar 10, 2019)

Wonderful pictures!! I see alot of holger in their daughter, eyes / face and height. Such great people!!! I send lots of love to their family!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 10, 2019)

well done!


----------



## naoki (Mar 11, 2019)

Beautiful, Jean!


----------

